# anyone awaiting natural FET??



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all!
I wonder if anyone can help me as I am driving myself mad with this at the moment!? I did IVF with ICSI at the end of September but during the cycle they found a polyp in my womb which they wanted to remove before transfer of any embryos could go ahead. I have two frozen blastocysts waiting to be transferred but I have been advised to do natural transfer rather than a medicated one, wich I was happy with. This cycle I have purchased clearblue digi opks and started temping on day 8 of my cycle. I have been temping every day since and sometimes twice so I don't miss my surge, but unfortunately today is CD18 and still I have not detected a surge. I have tried using cheaper sticks many cycles before and have always struggled to detect a surge, but when I have temped this has always showed ovulation has taken place. I spoke with the hospital about my concerns regarding not thinking the sticks will ever detect a surge and they have advised to continue testing to CD22 and then if no surge have a bleed and test again the following month. If no surge then then they will look to do something. I am finding this so frustrating and depressing that I cant even detect a surge. Does anyone have any experience of this?? I have purchased cheaper sticks ro run alongside the clearblue but I am worried that I may have had my surge already and the clearblue just didn't pick it up. I actually feel as though I am ovulating now with twinges and back ache, but the hospital don't want to take my word they want the sticks to show a surge!!! Does anyone have experience of clearblue sticks not detecting their surge?
Sorry to ramble and thanks for reading


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya I did the clearblue digi sticks for my natural fet, I also did them 2 x a day (12 hrs apart), how many days are your cycles and are they always regular? I would keep going for what would be your longest cycle length. Mine are 30-32 days and I got my smiley face day 16


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, for my first natural cycle unused boots own but struggled to read them. Somthismtime I used clear blue digi and didn't get my Emily face until day 20! I never thought it would come but they said to mkeep testing. I also did twice a day 12 hours apart to make sure not to miss anything. Have you had any scans?? Good luck, sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for you reply. No I haven't had any scans, but I have called the clinic this morning to request a scan. I spoke with a nurse who is going to speak to a doctor and they wil get back to me later. I have been testing twice a day - morning with a cheapie and afternoon with clearblue digi since day 8.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed they can scan you and see what's happening.   xx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi I spoke to a nurse who called me back this afternoon. She said that they don't monitor at all on natural FET only medicated and they just take patients word for it on the surge. She sad that if I was to say I had detected a surge they would pobably go ahead with embryo transfer on Monday. I did get two lines on a supermarket opk but they weren't the same density so I am not 100% sure that was my surge. The nurse said that it would be a shame to waste one of my chances. She said if I continue testing for 2 more days just in case I surge late. Then she said that if no surge have a bleed and test again the following cycle. She said as a back up plan order meds. I think I am going to do this as I do not feel 100% certain that I have had my surge.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, do you usual get any other signs of ovulation? Mucas etc? It can be so hard reading lunes especially when your waiting for something so important  

I dont have much experience but both my natural cycles I had scans to check lining and that I had lead folicle growing. First time no folicle and poor lining  so I didn't ovulate and transfer was canceled. Last time I did have good lining and lead folicle which was slow but finally gave me my surge. 

Most importantly you need to relax and think lots of positive thoughts. Fingers crossed you will get your surge. Ggod Luke   xx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for your kind words. Can I ask you what clinic you are with and are you NHS or private?? I do get pains at ov time and had them on new years eve. Sometimes but not always I get ewcm but haven't really seen any this cycle. I have had the flu during this cycle and was on antibiotics for 5 days so not sure if that could have affected anything.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course, ask away   I'm with Create in London and private.  The month before this one I was under the weather and generally feeling rough and nothing happens. Clearly my body wasn't happy. This month though it just worked. Some of my usual symptoms were late or missing but I did get my peak just later than expected. Thanks to the scan I had I new I was going to ovulate, which helped stop my brain going crazy! 

It is hard but try to relax and stay positive.   If you are poorly it might be your bodies way of needing a bit more time.  You need to feel happy and positive but am crossing fingers and sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I did a test first thing yesterday and one at 2.30pm and both were negative on clearblue digi. Then something made me check again at 9.30pm and I got my first smiley!!!! I checked again this morning but it was negative. I rang my clinic and the first thing they said is that they advise patients to check first thing in the nmorning and that my surge should have still been present this morning. They are going to speak with the embryologist and doctor and get back to me regarding possible transfer on Monday. She mentioned it possibly being 6-7 days from my surge. That would take me very close to my expected AF. Does that matter with FET?? Soooo confused with all this and don't know what to do for the best!! I also asked about the progesterone pessaries which I have and she said they dont advise you take anything with natural FET - but I am worried about my levels dropping.... So much worry about every aspect.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay on the surge. Take a big deep breath and try to relax   . Are you planning on a day 3 or 5 transfer??  I can only tell you what happened to me but if there is one thing I've learnt is every cycle, clinic and person is different  

I got my surge Christmas day! I was advised to start my progesterone the next day along with other meds I am on.  As I hwas having day 3 put back my transfer was booked for 29th. So about 4 days after my surge. Apparently surge is -1, then you count 0, 1, 2, 3 etc to work out when your transfer will be.  I have read others who don't start transfer until day of transfer.

If you've surged late your expected AF might also be late so try not to worry. Think positive. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

bit confusing for you Louise I think a scan is the only way to detect whats happening tbh, basically how it works is this, you get your surge and then ovulation will occur anytime from 24-48 hrs after your surge so lookout for any mucous changes in that time as that may indicate it better, once ovulation is complete the embryos will go back either 3dt, 5dt or 6dt depending on your clinic so yes 6-7 day transfer is best for you to ensure ovulation has completed


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies for your help. I do have lots of ewcm today but no surge today. I am going to stand by the fact that I surged last night for definite and I want a transfer this week. If the clinic feel I havent ovulated they will have to have a concrete way of proving it!! which they could do with a scan but don't do. I am hopeful about the embryologist / doctor call on Monday because I have only spoke with a nurse who had limited knowledge. Going to 'try' to forget about this tomorrow then have a busy day on Monday as I am back to work with my Reception class and have to sort all of this out during the day at some point when they ring!! Hope you ladies are ok x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck. I really hope it all works out for you. Try to stay positive and relaxed, sending positive vibes your wayb


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep I'd say both the mucus and the surge have nailed it for you Louise and the timing is roughly when you'd expect ovulation to occur so yep I'd say you're good to go   Best of luck   x


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks ladies. You are both stars!! Can I just check how close to a period were you both when you had your embryos transferred?


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ten days. I had a day 3 transfer so if your having later will be closer to your period. Good luck, let us know how you get on xc


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

my otd was 12dpt so a lonnnnggggg wait but it was worth every second of agony


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

My embryo is a 5 day blastocyst. Bearing in mind I had my surge on Friday night when do you think they would want to do transfer?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am guessing Friday tbh as you had surge friday night so ovulation should be complete by sunday night so 5 days later transfer should be Friday


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

The nurse contacted me this morning and explained that she had spoke to the consultant who agreed that they would prefer not to go ahead with ET this cycle. I asked them to get the consultant to contact me as I was quite frustrated and upset about it. The consultant contacted me and reiterrated that they could not be sure that I had ovulated due to the shortness of my LH surge this cycle and that my hormone levels may not sustain an embryo. She advised that she did not think it would be the optimal time and as I have only 2 embryos to seriously think about whether I want to risk it. I asked if they would scan me to confirm ovulation but they don't do that. She said based on my cycle lengths she would have advised to do a medicated cycle rather than natural. I am soooooo confused... She has left the decision to us and said she can only advise and ultimately the final decision is down to us. If we were to go ahead this cycle ET would be Thursday, but she has really made me doubt things!! She kept referring to the physiology of things and the text book. I said that if I functioned 'normally' I wouldn;t be seeking fertility help!! I really wanted to avoid a medicated cycle if I could as I feel my problem is hormones and I thought my cycles were quite regular. Seems drastic to take more meds but that road seems inevitable at the minute!! I have to let them have a decision for this cycle tomorrow - please could any of you advise on what you would do. Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah that is super frustrating to say the least   BUT... given the confusion and how much uncertainty you had regarding the whether it was your true surge a few days ago it might not be a bad idea to follow their advice because imagine how kicked in the guts you will feel if this cycle fails   I guarantee you'll blame yourself and end up out of pocket on another cycle, it's so hard to accept but another couple of months wait and the outcome may be the best gift you'll ever receive x


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks Blondie!   I think my plan of action is wait for Af to show in a few days and then begin testing again with OPKs to see if I can detect a stronger longer surge next time. In the meantime order meds for a medicated cycle if needed and then if no surge detected by CD23 proceed to next cycle which can be medicated. What a rollercoaster!!!! I would like to get off but can't!!!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

That sounds like an excellent plan   and I bet you feel better already for having made the decision to get the ball rolling for a cycle that you really know has the best chance of working  

How long are your cycles normally? If yours are anything like mine 30-32 days, I started testing twice daily religiously on day 10 (12 hrs apart - midday and midnight) I got my smiley face day 16 on my midday test. I would def only trust clearblue digi forget boots own brand etc too hard to interpret results. 

x


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

my cycles are between 26 and 35 days long. I have spoken with a local acupuncturist who works with many of her clients on fertility issues. She is going to try to help me during this coming cycle to regulate it and hopefully increase my surge. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Louise, sounds like you've got a good strong plan ahead    I started acupuncture after four different people recommended it to me. I was surprised at how relaxing it is but also how quickly I saw its effects. I'm confined it helped build up a good lining and also helped my positivity this cycle.  Wishing you so much luck and positive vibes for your coming cycle xxx


----------



## AnnaMathilde (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I don't know if I can help or add anything, but when they say "I am not sure you ovulated" I was straight away thinking of DUOFERTILITY. When we were ttc naturally I used OPKsticks for months, and never got lucky, in hindsight I don't trust them very much. Though when I found duo fertility I used them and you can really clearly identify your ovulation point (I did feel pregnant within 3 months of using duofertility, but ectopic). I guess its a bit late now, and an additional expense and you don't want to wait. I couldn't cope with the morning-temperature charting, hence that duo fertility worked fab for me.  

I am hoping to do natural FET once I have collected a couple of eggs...  

acupuncture and a healthy diet (with only fruit, veg, organic fish/meat) worked for me. 

Goodluck... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you... and then you can tell me your success-secret, for when its my turn...


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks ladies, Funny you should mention duofertility as that is also part of my plan. I started up a year with Duo fertility before over 10 months ago and put a hold on my year when I began IVF in October. I stll have over a month left with them and spoke to them the other day to ask whether they would support me in accurately identifying whether I have had a LH surge. In 10 months of monitoring my cycles ovulation was pinointed in all of them except one. They said they would help all they can and closely monitor things so I am going to restart them again in the next few days before the start of this coming cycle. All in all I am feeling very positive about the coming month.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 9Louise9
I'm not sure if this helps clarify your thoughts 
Yesterday I had my follow up after 2nd ICSI we have 1 FE to collect and in the discussion I was advised not to worry when I start testing for ovulation if I don't detect a surge as my body is still recovering from the whole IVF process
I took that to mean my cycles may well be altered for a few periods and I not you too have only recently had your iVF so I wonder if your body is still recovering like you I am going for a natural FET but definitely feel my mind and body need to prepare more
Good luck
Diva


----------

